# (être, aller, etc.) en/au/dans le cours (de + discipline/professeur)



## STL

Je vais en / au cours d'histoire?
Merci!


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

L'un et l'autre se disent. Je préfère _au._


----------



## Ploupinet

J'ai plutôt tendance à utiliser "en" (et je ne suis pas le seul ), mais aussi en abrégeant : "je vais en histoire", par exemple


----------



## Lomegas

J'entends souvent (en tout cas en Belgique) : 'Je suis en cours' et 'Je vais au cours'. Est-ce que la différence de préposition se fait par le verbe ? Ou est-ce qu'on pourrait également dire 'Je suis au cours' et 'Je vais en cours (ce que j'entends également).

Ce n'est plus très clair pour moi ..


----------



## Donaldos

Dans un contexte scolaire, si l'on ne fait pas référence à un cours particulier, j'utiliserais personnellement uniquement la préposition _en_ :

_Je suis en cours.
Je vais en cours._


----------



## Lomegas

C'est alors 'en' sans précision et 'au' avec précision de quel cours ?

_Je suis/vais en cours.
Je suis/vais au cours de français._


----------



## Donaldos

Non, je n'en ferais pas une règle, d'autant plus que je ne connais pas l'usage belge. Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## Lomegas

Je crois que l'usage belge n'est pas des plus correcte.. J'espère que d'autres personnes réagiront.


----------



## matoupaschat

Selon moi, ce n'est pas tellement une question de région, c'est plutôt qu'une question d'époque. 
Quand j'étais jeune, _on allait au cours, on était au cours, _​et cet usage n'était absolument pas critiqué par nos professeurs, qui étaient pourtant très pointilleux sur la grammaire française, en cette époque de chasse aux belgicismes, et spécialement dans la section d'humanités classiques où je me trouvais.
Quand mes filles ont fait leurs études, tout le monde disait _aller en cours, être en cours, _et il en va toujours de même, presque vingt ans après. 
En ce qui me concerne, j'aurais tendance à déplorer l'extension démesurée que prend la préposition "en" dans la langue actuelle.
Une question d'époque, disais-je donc, mais encore plus, une question d'habitudes...


----------



## Lomegas

Je vois, moi je dirais toujours 'au' (pourtant je ne suis pas encore bien vieux), mais il est vrai que j'entends le plus souvent 'en'. Et je me demandais si c'était moi qui faisait une faute ou si les deux étaient bons. Merci pour votre réponse!


----------



## traducteur efficace

Pour moi en français dans tous les cas on peut dire _en : Je suis en cours de SVT, et toi ?
                                                                     Je suis en cours.
_


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord: on peut, mais on n'est pas obligé.


----------



## Lomegas

Donc 'au' serait tout simplement devenu désuet ?


----------



## MlleFran

Bonjour !

Je suis un peu confondue...
Il y a des gens qui disent "Je suis en cours" et ceux qui disent "je suis au cours" pour indiquer qu'ils sont à l'école / à la fac etc.
Vu que le mot "cours" est masculin, il me semblerait logique de dire "au cours", mais ma coloc française vient de dire "en cours".

Quelle est la version correcte ?
Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Sans référence à un cours spécifique, j'ai l'habitude d'entendre _en_ :

_Je n'ai pas le temps de te parler, je dois aller en cours._

_Je suis en cours de maths._​
Sinon, _à_ :

_Tu étais au cours de phonétique hier soir ? Je n'ai pas pu venir.

Je dois aller à mon cours de conduite._​
Il peut y avoir des variations régionales ou individuelles mais la façon de parler de ta colocataire n'a en tout cas rien d'inhabituel.


----------



## B-Z

Pour moi, "être au cours" ne se dit pas, je dis toujours que je suis _en_ cours. Comme dit Donaldos, ça peut passer si tu ajoutes une précision : au cours de Mme Machin par exemple.


----------



## KennyHun

Bonjour !

Je suis incertain de la préposition à utiliser dans une phrase du type suivant :

J'ai eu une sale note *au *cours/*dans *le cours de Monsieur XY.

(Dans la même lignée, _on en a discuté au cours de XY hier _ou bien _
dans le cours de XY?)
_
Est-ce que les deux sont corrects ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour KennyHun
Je dirais plutôt "J'ai eu une sale note *en *cours de Monsieur XY"ou "avec Monsieur XY"
Bonne journée
TL


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour à tous,

je suis en train de décrire ma routine. En tant qu'étudiante en français, je dois dire combien de fois par semaine je suis le cours de français .

D'instinct, je dis: Je vais en cours le mardi, le jeudi et le vendredi, trois fois par semaine.

J'aimerais connaitre l'avis des amis francophones. La préposition employée dans la phrase ci-dessus vous pose-t-elle des soucis?


Merci

Sanchez


----------



## Roméo31

[...]
Bonsoir,

Il convient de veiller à ne pas galvauder le verbe "aller". Ici, vous ne voulez pas exprimer une idée de déplacement, de mouvement, de locomotion ; pourquoi alors employer ce verbe ? (Ce que vous souhaitez dire, ce n'est pas que tant de fois par semaine et/ou tels jours vous vous rendez au cours d'histoire, vous vous déplacez vers l'endroit où a lieu le cours d'histoire.)

D'autant qu'on peut écrire, comme vous l'avez fait d'ailleurs, *"Je suis le *cours d'histoire le...". On peut écrire aussi : *J'assiste au *cours d'histoire [tels jours, trois fois par semaine].


----------



## sanchez90

Roméo,

merci de votre réponse. J'y ai réfléchi et en fait, même quand je pense à la fréquence je dis plus souvent

"Combien de fois par semaine est-ce que tu as cours de français?" 

Que:

"Combien de fois par semaine vas-tu en cours? / Combien de fois par semaine vas-tu en cours de français?"


----------



## KennyHun

Bonsoir, c'est encore moi .

Diriez-vous également que vous avez fait la connaissance de quelqu'un _*en*_ cours de Monsieur XY si vous l'avez rencontré grâce au fait qu'il s'est aussi inscrit et a assisté à son cours avec vous ?


----------



## Oddmania

Je dirais ..._*en *cours de maths_ (par exemple), mais ..._*dans le* cours de M. Simon._


----------



## KennyHun

Merci !



B-Z said:


> Pour moi, "être au cours" ne se dit pas, je dis toujours que je suis _en_ cours. Comme dit Donaldos, ça peut passer si tu ajoutes une précision : au cours de Mme Machin par exemple.


Mais diriez-vous également "je suis en cours de Mme Machin (au moment où je parle)" ou dans ce cas, la préposition _au _serait-elle la seule correcte ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrairement à TRADLADY, je ne dirais jamais _*en* cours_ si l'on précise le nom du professeur donnant le cours ; uniquement _*au* cours_.


----------



## lav92

Quelles phrases parmi celles-ci vous pourriez considérer comme correctes ?

1) Qu'est-ce que vous faites EN cours ?
2) Qu'est-ce que vous faites À VOS cours ?
3) Qu'est-ce que vous faites DANS VOS cours ?

4) Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait AU dernier cours ?
5) Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait DANS LE dernier cours ?

7) Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé AU dernier cours ?
8) Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé DANS LE dernier cours ?

9) Tu es allé AUX cours hier ?
10) Tu es allé EN cours hier ?


----------



## TRADLADY

1) Qu'est-ce que vous faites EN cours ?
2) Qu'est-ce que vous faites À VOS cours ?
3) Qu'est-ce que vous faites DANS VOS cours ?

4) Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait AU dernier cours ?
5) Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait DANS LE dernier cours ?

7) Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé AU dernier cours ?
8) Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé DANS LE dernier cours ?

9) Tu es allé AUX cours hier ?
10) Tu es allé EN cours hier ?

J'ajoute que je suis d'accord avec la remarque de Maitre Capello du 20 février 2016. 

Belle journée
TL


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord pour les phrases 1 à 8. J'entends en revanche assez fréquemment la 9, mais peut-être est-ce un helvétisme… En tout cas, il n'est pas approprié de lui mettre une croix rouge.

9) _Tu es allé *aux* cours hier ?_  (régionalisme ?)
10) _Tu es allé *en* cours hier ?_


----------

